# Taurus Tracker 21T



## nay-aug (Feb 21, 2007)

Just purchased a Tracker 21T, 6" barrel, Stainless steel, in .218 Bee. I want to replace the factory rubber grip with a nice wood grip. I can't seem to find this Taurus model no. in any of the grip manufactures catalogs or listings. Can someone tell me what will fit this pistol, or make a recommendation where to go for aftermarklet grips?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

No Idea but I hope you find some. Good luck.


----------

